# small business looking for software to create postcards, fliers



## Jim Bunton (Mar 16, 2004)

I am a small business and am looking for software recommendations to design postcards, fliers etc. Once designed I will get them printed by an online printer. I currently have Microsoft publisher, but the printer I use does not accept their file types. Any suggestions would be appreciated.

Thank You 
Jim


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Use a different printer.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Microsoft Word. www.vistaprint.com


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Find another printer. I use MS Publisher and find it meets all my needs. I could switch and learn another one, but I'd rather stick to what I know and use a printer who will accept .pub files.


----------



## Jim Bunton (Mar 16, 2004)

I like the company that did the printing on my last 2500 postcards, and I am not married to Publisher. I find it OK. I am looking to find a publishing program I like better and keep my printer 2500 6.25X9 postcards for $210 http://gotprint.net 
So are you all suggesting that MS Publisher is your recommended program, or that Publisher will do the job and as long as I have it and am able to use it would be easier to switch printers then publishing software?
Jim

http://gotprint.net


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Hummmm.... according to gotprint.net, they accept .pdf why not just convert your .pub files to .pdf? Never did like Publisher...MS Word works darn good if you ask me. There's always Photoshop or Corel draw though....and however many other graphics programs out there....thousands.

http://www.ehow.com/how_7154927_save-_pub-file-pdf.html


----------



## Jim Bunton (Mar 16, 2004)

WhyNot said:


> Hummmm.... according to gotprint.net, they accept .pdf why not just convert your .pub files to .pdf? Never did like Publisher...MS Word works darn good if you ask me. There's always Photoshop or Corel draw though....and however many other graphics programs out there....thousands.
> 
> http://www.ehow.com/how_7154927_save-_pub-file-pdf.html



Thank you. I will try that. 

Jim


----------

